# I fear I have TARR/decline...



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Well, back during the 1st week of August I had 2 strange patches of yellowed grass. This was after a water slide birthday party so I figured a kid set a toy on it or spilled something.

Then the area got larger and thinner. I initially thought I had a pest problem but the soapy water test didn't pull much from the soil.

Talking with a horticulturist at work this evening...it struck me that a may have take all patch.

Please tell me I don't! And if I do, tell me how to try and save it!

It started with a yellowed spot.







Now it's a larger spot. I have 2 areas like this.







(One of pics above is of the healthy lawn)

Please give me insight and what I should do!!


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

1. take a deep breath
2. where was the slide in relation to the yellow patches?
3. how often do you mow. what height?

my wife left her yoga mat in my zoysia for 1/2 day in the louisiana summer heat and it yellowed the grass like a few of your pics. those big water slides put a lot of stress on a yard.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

The slide was much further down. That area has recovered. This was me being hopeful. I mow at 1-3/4 with a Honda Rotary. The lowest 1-1/8 scalps too much with my currently uneven lawn. Most of the season I mowed 2-3 times a week but the last 2 weeks have been 1-2 due to schedule and rain.

The small patch was August 8. The bottom pics were September 6th.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Nothing about those pictures looks like TARR to me.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Owens_Geo Fellow Zoysia owner! I see your're in the city. I'm in Chalmette. 
How's your lawn is this HOT heat?


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

@ashleykennedy27 it does ok, keep it 1/2 inch and it can go for about 4 days in the high heat before it starts showing stress and needs irrigation.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Owens_Geo Have you found a good fertilizer to use for our grass type?


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

If you can get your hands on a microscope (or your local county extension) bring them a diseased stolon to look at.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the insight guys.

I don't know. It just really seems like Bermuda decline with the yellowed leaves early on and now very thin patches.

I bought Scott's Disease Ex when Amazon had it on sale. So I'm going to spread it at the curative rate.

I'm also due for insecticide so I bought Anderson's Duocide and will spread it at a medium rate.

Also, reading into TARR, specifically @Greendoc posts I went to Site One this morning and bought Lesco's Granular Iron Plus Micronutrient for the manganese. Greendoc, should I apply this at full rate of 5lbs/1k?

And I'm ok with broadcasting all of it on the same day?

Thanks!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@TherapyRequired I used the same micronutrient supplement this year twice. The bag covers 10K sq ft. I would put half down now (25ibs) and half late next spring(after grass green up). I wanted the extra manganese(for TARR) and iron for a nice green.

If you really want to slow down that TARR/Bermuda decline I would apply Azoxy again in 30 days as well as two apps of another such as propiconizole.

I think it is TARR but you are catching it very early. I would also do the same fungicides in April and May. If you pull up the grass in that area and it is easy to pull out and you have darker roots that is probably Take all patch.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Thanks @cldrunner!

The days getting shorter has limited my ability to spread these after work. I hope to get home in time today. If not, this weekend.

This sod is new in March. I've been trying to fertilize a lower rate every 2 weeks during the summer...

Am I ok to apply my scheduled fertilizer dose this upcoming weekend? It's 2lbs of triple 10 per 1k. Not sure if that amount of nitrogen will cause further issues with the decline.

I'll be raising my mow height from 1-3/4 to a little over 2" to also help.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@TherapyRequired I don't see a problem with the triple 10 app but it would be my last one the season.

Do not mix with the Iron plus in the hopper since it is a different prill size. Iron plus is a smaller size an will require a smaller opening when you apply.

You might want to use the triple 10 for the first app next spring but after that I would be looking at a slow release fertilizer. I used this most of the season.
https://www.siteone.com/en/098623-lesco-fertilizer-28-3-10-50-polyplus-45fe-50-lb/p/336699
It has 4.5% iron. You may want to do a soil test as well sometime.

https://cdn-ext.agnet.tamu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/ESC-042-bermudagrass-lawn-management-calendar.pdf

http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/soilwebform.pdf


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Thanks @cldrunner. I'll likely use that exact fertilizer next year. This was my first trip to Site One. All summer I had used Solution Pest and Lawn Summer Blend fertilizer but ran short. So decided to finish with a balanced I bought at Tractor Supply.

You mentioned this next application of fertilizer being the last. Do you not apply a potassium high fertilizer in fall (30 days before frost)?

Also, I asked the gentleman at the Site One counter for a pre emergent only granule. This is what he recommended. And I purchased.









Am I ok to apply this this weekend as well? I'll spread all of it separately. I'm just a bit hesitant applying a pre-em since the grass is declining some. I don't want to sabotage my spring 2021.

Thanks all.

This lawn learning curve....damned exhausting...


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@TherapyRequired I use the SiteOne location in Mesquite for my fertilizer needs. I think the balanced fertilizer to end the season is fine and you can go with a starter fertilizer or balanced fertilizer app in the spring.

I would apply 5.3 ibs per 1000 sq ft. It is important to get it down by this weekend and get it watered in. I see many yards in my are that are under Take all patch.

In the spring you can make one application between Feb 15th an March 1st and another about 30-60 days later.

In addition, keep an eye out for Armyworms right now. They are also causing issues with some lawns in our area.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I tossed down 4 oz per 1k of some 3336 last week and I tell ya what... whatever I had going on, coupled with an application of Bifen XT, turned my yard around. I had some spots that had me questioning TARR, dark roots, rotted looking, pulled up brown grass that didn't even seem attached.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Well,

I spread the fungicide and insecticide last weekend before we had several rainy/overcast days.

We will see what it looks like in a few days with the sun now out and the temps coming back up.

Recalling from a few posts earlier. I spread Disease Ex at a curative rate which is Azoxystrobin.

When should I apply another fungicide? 4 weeks or sooner? And should I rotate it with another, perhaps propiconazole?


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

@Greendoc @cldrunner

I'm coming up on the anniversary of this thread. So far I haven't seen any signs of TARR/Decline. I've been alternating azoxy and Propiconazole. I will hopefully have time to spray 3336F this weekend.

Question is. I want to make sure I'm good on manganese to help with resilience.

I bought Main Event Iron and Main Event Manganese. Will be here this weekend or early next week. Am I good with mixing both of these in my sprayer at the same time?

Also. I have 2 gallon pump sprayer with the red teejet (number escapes me) and a 6,000 sq ft yard. I'll measure and mark out each 1k. But do I overlap the spraying? Should I use a dye to help me since I've never sprayed the entire yard?

Thanks all!

This is how it's looking currently:


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@TherapyRequired @Greendoc would be the best person to answer this question. He is WAY OUTTA my league. I consider him a turf MLB all star while I'm at the level of riding the pine in little league.

Personally, I never use Dye. It is messy and gets on everything. I would just use your fence post to divide your yard into 1/3's.
A soil test would probably be a good idea to see if you are deficient in NPK or any micros such as manganese. I do not see any problem mixing both. When you using a two gallon pump sprayer just try to do the best job you can and not worry about being to precise. my 25 gallon sprayer has some over lap and I do not worry about it.

If you find that spraying is too much work then I would look at a granular fertilizer that has iron included or the Lesco iron + micros from SiteOne.

https://www.siteone.com/en/080299-lesco-iron-plus-micronutrient-20fe-8mn-5mg-55s-2zn-50-lb/p/11534

I use *option 2* (includes micros)of the Texas A&M for my soil test.
http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/urbansoil.pdf

Your yard is really looking good!!!!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

6k is gonna be tiresome with a 2 gallon...especially if it's hand pump. Overlapping is pretty much required/necessary with teejet nozzles. 20" nozzle height (right below knee) and 20" spacing (usually one step over) is optimal for all their 110* tips. With that said, I would just follow your mower wheel tracks that are apparent in the picture you posted.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

@cldrunner

I will definitely be doing a soil test. I was planning on just starting that next spring vs now.


----------

